# Guppy unwell any advice appreciated



## symey (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi all

I wondered if i could trouble you for a bit of advice.

I have a guppy who has not been well for almost 48 hours now. He seemed to develop a swimbladder problem on Wednesday evening (1st Sept). He started resting on the bottom, floating on his side and then upside down/vertical - all positions expect the right one.

He was getting a bit harrassed by on of my other guppies so i netted him and kept him in the tank but within the net (which is fairly roomy so hes not cramped).

Im not an expert but always try to look after my fish, do regular water changes etc and research ilnesses but i dont know what has caused him to develop this problem. I do frequent water changes and parameters are always within safe levels - ie no high ammonia/n02/n03 etc.

I started treating the tank on Wednesday with Melafix for him but no change thus far. He is still in the net , resting upside down most of the time with occasional moving around, swimming up to the top and around etc.

I have kept feeding to a minimum for the other guys and fasted him except for a pea which i dont think he has touched.

Just to give a little background - i had a guppy develop what i thinbk was dropsy about 10 days ago and he got the pine cone appearence etc - i tried to treat but he passed on within a few hours - it was very quick. A couple of days later i had another that sunk to the bottom and was looking like he was on the way out (no pine cone appreance), laboured breathing etc - treated with Melafix and he seems to have made a full recovery. I then did a 25% water change.

Now this guy has developed different problems - im at a loss as to what to do. I am continiuing to treat the tank in case any other guys gget ill but so far they all look good.

Is it likely my currently sick guppy is going to improve, is there another med i can try or is it likely he is in pain and should be put to sleep? I dont like the thought of him in pain.

Id really appreciate your thoughts.

Many thanks in advance.

Simon


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

you need to get him out of the net its just going to stress him out likely he got stressed from being picked on and being in the net and picked up a disease. i would treat for bacteria try something stronger tho like marycin pluss melafix and pimafix are better at preventing fish from transmitting disease than they are at curing it. get the guppy a breeding net or something to stay in or set up a hospital tank.


----------



## symey (Jun 7, 2010)

hi thanks very much for the reply rev, i planned to pick up a breeder net to give a bit more room so will do so. Do you think he is in pain or more lightly fine but just unable to sort out his bouyancy/co-ordination?

i will get to my LFS today, if you think marycin plus is worth a shot, is it available in the UK? Im dont think i mentioned i was UK based.

OK for me to stop melafix and move straight to the new med?

Best regs


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

symey said:


> hi thanks very much for the reply rev, i planned to pick up a breeder net to give a bit more room so will do so. Do you think he is in pain or more lightly fine but just unable to sort out his bouyancy/co-ordination?
> 
> i will get to my LFS today, if you think marycin plus is worth a shot, is it available in the UK? Im dont think i mentioned i was UK based.
> 
> ...


idk if they cary it there or not :/ he is probably in some pain from all the stress. and i think it should be fine maybe do a 30% water change before hand. melafix is all natural so its a lot less stressfull on the fish. have you tested your water? ammonia/nitrites/nitrates that would also be a good idea it could be an underlying problem to why they are sick in the first place.


----------



## symey (Jun 7, 2010)

hi there, thanks, yes tests dont show any abonormalities, ive been doing regular water changes which is why i couldnt work out what may be causing it.

i will check out the LFS and if i cant get that particular brand i will get something near to it.

Thanks for your advice, if anybody has any other suggestoins id always welcome them.

Thanks again and have a good day.

Simon


----------

